# Sleeving cylinders?



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok here's the deal- had my brute at the shop having the top end rebuilt, bought this bike a couple months ago as a project (bone stock, previous owner had it disassembled, his mechanic said that it needed a top end, no worries cause as far as I was concerned it was complete and a mint of a deal)-I ordered a standard size 11.5-1 wiseco rebuild kit, had the cylinders deglazed, but now when the mechanic goes to reassemble it and turns the motor by hand the rear cylinder binds and breaks the center ring in about 3 pieces. So my question is 1-do u think the rear cylinder is warped? (don't know if it was ran hot before but it had previously had head gaskets replaced and now a blown top end so deductive reasoning says probably so) 2- can I sleeve it with say a L.A. Sleeve and use the standard bore kit I have? 3- what's involved in that process? 4-will it still have to be replated?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

yes I think its egg shaped
yes you can use your kit you have
Just take the jug and sleeve to the machine shop and have it installed
No plating needed even after future re-boring


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Anytime man just happened to have been thru this before


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well this one is becoming a real PITA- guess my best bang for the buck is to just go ahead and resleeve and not worry about it


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep it was around 40-50 bucks at the machine shop and slap it together


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i sleave all the ones i do


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks alot guys, Ive read alot of pros and cons of sleeving vs. having the cylinders recoated. I think sleeving is the way to go on this simply due to the fact that Ive heard horror stories about all of these motors having to be rebuilt so often so I think in that regards it will be WAY more cost effective to just be able to have it rebored when it comes time!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

The only thing I've heard about sleeving them is the head gaskets letting go more frequently. These guys that have done it before might want to let you know what gaskets they are using to possibly stop future problems.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

wyo58 said:


> The only thing I've heard about sleeving them is the head gaskets letting go more frequently. These guys that have done it before might want to let you know what gaskets they are using to possibly stop future problems.



That's on your high performance bigbore motors. A standard bore will be fine and hold up well.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

yes I think its egg shaped
yes you can use your kit you have
Just take the jug and sleeve to the machine shop and have it installed
No plating needed even after future re-boring:agreed::agreed::agreed::agreed:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:wavey: Thank you sir ^^ Now clicky the little button in that corner LOL


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

never had a gasket problem std or b bore, but then agian i have a very good cylinder man, an he can usely turn them in less than a week


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I thought end of year 05's and 06's had steel jugs in them? If this is the case there's no need for sleeving? I think!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

03 praries were sleeved , but i have never seen a stock brute 650 or 750 with sleeves, maybe the 650sra were sleeved, i have never been into a sra motor other than the prarie


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Sra brutes are still being sleeved stock as far as I am aware but 750/650i are plated


----------

